# How do you sharpen your microbevel?



## DrNaka (Mar 3, 2011)

Recently there have been 2 very interesting videos about microbevel (or secondary bevel) (In Japan we say &#31992;&#20995; which means thread edge) sharpening.

One is from Jon 
Microbevels- Japanese Knife Imports 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwnFrjiAA_8

Another is from Maxim
Shigefusa Kitaeji pity 180mm sharpening and cutting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpnXZpICZY8

The resulting edge would be like this for Jon.




and this for Maxim.





I myself make the microbevel like that I get OOTB.

So for Shigefusa and many other double bevel knives I have I make it like Maxim.

I have one cheap SS knife from Seki which my wife use.
It is a double bevel Santoku and the microbevel was single bevel like that of Jon.
I sharpen this knife like this:





When I sharpen backside I tilt it very little to deburr.

Would like to know how others do.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2011)

DrNaka said:


> Recently there have been 2 very interesting videos about microbevel (or secondary bevel) (In Japan we say &#31992;&#20995; which means thread edge) sharpening.
> 
> One is from Jon
> Microbevels- Japanese Knife Imports
> ...


 
I would like to say i also like the way maxim does things... i also do this on some knives. Interesting thread though...


----------



## DrNaka (Mar 3, 2011)

Jon you are fast...
You quoted before I end editing the link.


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 3, 2011)

I go with Jon. Flat on the Ura side, micro bevel on the bevel side.

DarkHOEk


----------



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2011)

DrNaka said:


> Jon you are fast...
> You quoted before I end editing the link.


 
haha... i just happened to be awake when this was posted. Anyways, i really think its an interesting subject and i really do believe that both ways work well depending on what kind of knife you are sharpening. I think there are different reasons for doing it though.

For example, sometimes the edge is ground too thin and people use a microbevel to add back strength to an edge that would otherwise fail

Sometimes you know you will be doing a particularly rough task with the knife and you want a more robust edge.

Most professional sharpeners in Japan i've talked to use microbevels to remove any weak steel left at the edge from sharpening (what many of us refer to as the wire edge)

i think depending on the intended purpose of the microbevel and the type of knife, you pick the style that works best.


----------



## dreamsignals (Mar 3, 2011)

sorry if this is too noob, but once you've gone through the steps, how do you know you actually have a microbevel (provided the knife is still sharp) at naked eye?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2011)

dreamsignals said:


> sorry if this is too noob, but once you've gone through the steps, how do you know you actually have a microbevel (provided the knife is still sharp) at naked eye?


 
microbevel doesnt meen microscopic. Mine are usually about the width of a hair along the edge.


----------



## dreamsignals (Mar 3, 2011)

JBroida said:


> microbevel doesnt meen microscopic. Mine are usually about the width of a hair along the edge.



that i understand, but frankly i don't think i'd be able to differentiate a hairline bevel along the edge. i guess i need to try it out and see what happens.

-thiago


----------



## DrNaka (Mar 3, 2011)

dreamsignals said:


> sorry if this is too noob, but once you've gone through the steps, how do you know you actually have a microbevel (provided the knife is still sharp) at naked eye?


 
Use reflection of strong light.
Sunshine is best but a strong lamp would do it.
You get much more reflection than observing the edge with strong light.


----------



## dreamsignals (Mar 3, 2011)

DrNaka said:


> Use reflection of strong light.
> Sunshine is best but a strong lamp would do it.
> You get much more reflection than observing the edge with strong light.



even without a highly polished edge. let's say a 6k edge (which is the highest grit i have)?


----------



## DrNaka (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure.
You can see it with #1000.
Its the angle which reflect light.


----------



## DrNaka (Mar 3, 2011)

BTW are there no tutorials how to inspect edge with sunlight?


----------



## dreamsignals (Mar 3, 2011)

can't say i've seen any


----------



## DrNaka (Mar 3, 2011)

I am very poor to write a tutorial.

May be you can write one.

So get 4 knives.

1. Dull knife
2. Knife with microchip
3. Knife with burr or wire
4. Perfect sharpened knife

On a sunny day go outside or go to balcony or go near a window where you have direct sunshine.
Face your body in direction of the sun.
Hold the knife in front of you with the edge side up at a height of your navel or chest (at your convenient height).
Adjust the angle of the edge with moving your wrist vertically slowly that the sunshine reflect at the edge of your knife.
You will see the difference of reflection on these 4 knives (It is very hard for me how the reflection is in English so this part you must help me)

Maybe this method is obsolete now. But its handy if you do not have a microscope or a loupe to inspect the edge.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2011)

bright tungsten light works well too... difficult to do with fluorescents 



DrNaka said:


> I am very poor to write a tutorial.
> 
> May be you can write one.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 3, 2011)

A little magnification goes a long way!


----------

